# Fisher Speedcaster Concern



## KY SNOW (Jan 2, 2002)

CONCERNING SPEED CASTER SPREADER BY; WESTERN AND FISHER



HAS ANYONE HAD CONCERNS WITH THIER SPEEDCASTER.
WE JUST USED OUR NEW ONE AND IT SEEMS TO GO THROUGH THE SALT FASTER THAN WE CAN LOAD IT WITHOUT DOING A EVENLY SPREAD. WE'VE AJUSTED EVERYTHING AND NO LUCK. I'M TAKING IT BACK TO THE SUPPLIER TO LOOK AT MY CONCERN. IF ANYONE HAS RUN INTO THIS BEFORE LET ME KNOW

STEVE


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Welcome to Plowsite. PLEASE STOP SHOUTING AT US. You didn't say if its the single stage or 2 stage version. With the 2 stage you shouldn't have that problem, the gate adjustment can be closed all the way or adjusted to any out put wanted. Something is amiss if its the 2 stager. If its the single stage, someone else may have some input, because I haven't seen\used one to know about them.


----------



## alfman (Sep 27, 2001)

I just used my new speedcaster(single stage) this season also.It did seem to really lay down the salt quick, but it was pretty even. I did have the gates all the way open and the auger speed on 9(most of the time). It seems alot different than my buyers tailgate unit that I am used to.With the buyers unit I sometimes had to make multiple passes and drive kind of slow. With the fisher unit I notice I only make one pass and usally drive faster. I am still playing with it: truck speed, auger speed and gate ajustment.Hope these ideas help. 

Alf


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I have the two stage model and have just used the sand/salt mix in it and it spreads as good as the big v box models when it's a dry mix.The only thing that I do not like is that you have to really drive on the oposite side to get close to the edges,as it's driverside discharge.


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

I used to think that also. However, if you open the the passenger side flap all the way you are spreading wider than your passenger side edge, so you can drive where you need, or on the correct side of the road to get good coverage. If you open the driver side flap all the way as well, you then get good coverage of a two lane road while driving on the correct side. You just have to adjust that passenger side mirror to see that you are getting good coverage over there, even though it seems like you are not while looking at what's going on in the driver side mirror LOL.


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

I also just used my new Fisher speedcaster. What a pain in the rear end. The salt seemed to pour out if I opened the flow gates even a little. Ended up having to get out and open them and run to the cab and start spreading. If I stopped and shut the spreader off, the salt continued to pour out until I run back and close them completely. I am very unhappy with this thing thus far.

Am I doing something wrong? 
Using Bag salt of good consistancy (no lumps)


----------



## plowjockey (Dec 3, 2000)

Our labor crew at work have the single stage Western and they just told me yesterday of the same problem with their unit.

Bruce


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

We use a western stage 2 salt spreader in our de-icing operations as well. I have the same problem with the manual salt control. It always seems to leak salt, and I can't stand running back and forth opening and closing the gate.

Someone please help!


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

There have been many posts here about various brands of single stage spreaders leaking. I don't remember if there were any good solutions posted.

The Western Pro Flo 2\Fisher Speedcaster 2 two stage spreaders should not be having this problem (at least I've never had this problem with mine). I am going to guess that you all are opening the gate much more than needed. I'll take a look at mine tomorrow in the daylight, but I think its only open about an inch to 1.5 inches maybe. The conveyor does all of the work of getting the material out, so as long as the gate is open just wide enough to allow the conveyor to push some off to the spinner, it works great. It can open to 3 or 4 inches at the max, but the only time I open it like that is to empty or clean it. I am spreading about half bagged material & half the time bulk. It is rare that the bulk loads have required us to open the gate any wider to allow good flow, even though its been wet & clumpy many times. Hopefully that's the problem & it can be easily fixed.


----------



## Snoworks (Jan 22, 2002)

"BRL" I will try and adjust the manual feeder to 1 1/2" like you said. I will have to keep a lock nose pliers on the adjuster, since the plastic nob cracked the first day I used It. I have noticed that the gate does move around alot in transit to and from jobsites if it is not tighted down. 

Thanks for the imput! CGB


----------



## BRL (Dec 21, 1999)

Yep, I haven't had those handles for years LOL. Now that you mention it, we do tighten that down real tight, and I now remember why. We keep a pair of channel locks handy for just that purpose, to try to not strip that thing too much. That should fix the problem for you. Good luck!

Since we usually leave it at the same setting, there is actually a groove in the bar now. This is handy because if we do change it for some reason, its easy to put it back to that perfect position. We experimented a lot with different open widths until we found the one that has worked great for years.


----------



## RJC (Jun 16, 2001)

KY Snow, Check out my post "Fisher Speedcaster repair found" I think you will find the answer to your problem.
Bob


----------

